# Stomal stenosis



## SS62 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello
Can anyone help me find the diagnosis code for this?  Thank you.


----------



## acbarnes (Dec 21, 2010)

569.62 

Anna Barnes, CPC, CEMC, CGSCS


----------

